# November bump buddies!



## xboo84x

Hi, I got my bfp yesterday and due around the start of November I think. This will be my 3rd baby and was a bit of a surprise...which is why I'm not completely sure of the dates. Doesn't seem to be many people with November due dates yet so hoping to hear from more of you soon x


----------



## welshwarriors

Hi there, I got my :bfp: last week and I'm due on the 2nd November :) this is also my 3rd baby. My son is 5 and my daughter is 3 :flower:


----------



## Dill

Hello, ladies! I just got my bfp on the 22nd. My EDD is November 6th. :) This will be #1! Praying it sticks (I have a history of loss).


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hello ladies, can I be your bump buddy as well? Just got my BFP today at 9dpo, and would be due around 9th November :flower:


----------



## welshwarriors

Yay I'm excited to meet some people who are due around the same time x


----------



## xboo84x

Hi ladies, congrats to all of you on ur bfp's. How's everybody feeling? I had been feeling sick for the last few days but then alright today. Can't win really coz you either feel sick which is rubbish or then worry why you don't feel sick!


----------



## Dill

:hi: Hello!

I've mostly just been thirsty and crampy, with some mild intermittent nausea. It wasn't too bad until I got a whiff of cigarette smoke that a client brought in with him. I almost threw up right here in the main office. It was terrible -- totally blindsided me!


----------



## Lozzielaula

I've been knackered and nauseous, and sore as well to boot lol if I have this much going on at 3 weeks then I'm dreading what I'll be like in a couple of weeks. 

I've got an awful aversion to all things deodorant/perfume and toiletry wise. The smell of them just makes me feel so nauseous I am almost sick. Trying to pick up the courage to go have my shower this morning :haha:
xx


----------



## xboo84x

My nausea hasn't been too bad yet thankfully other than the occasionally moments like getting raw sausages out and making weetabix and banana for my youngest this morning...bleurgh. 
Had to started to get a bit paranoid coz I felt too normal so gave a sample for a test at the doctors yesterday...then decided I couldn't wait for the results and did another test at home so had a positive yesterday and one from the docs today..No doubt i'l still have done at least one more test at home by the end of the week aswell. Need POAS addicts anonymous!


----------



## welshwarriors

I've been super tired and grumpy lol ive been having some pulling in my stomach for the last few days. Still waiting for the sickness to kick in probably - yuck!


----------



## Dill

I had the worst cramps last night, I was convinced it was ending right then and there, but it cleared up once I got up and walked around (once I was done doubling over and gasping for breath). POAS to make sure everything was still going okay, and that was reassuring.

Gonna call the doc tomorrow (I'll be 4 weeks!) and see about scheduling some appointments. I know they won't see me until I'm 8 weeks, but I may as well get an appointment in before they're super booked up.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies, can i cautiously join please? My edd is 1st November and I got my bfp yesterday although I have been testing positive for a week before that. I'm an IVF pregnancy and i'm still worried as my lines aren't all that dark but they are still there. Hoping that hearing all of you with similar symptoms will reassure me that i'm still on track. I have a scan scheduled with my IVF clinic on 23rd march which will be 8 weeks so trying to stay calm in between now and then as this was our last chance before the money had run out :)

I'm really tired at the moment and have been having some bouts of nausea and my boobs have been agony. I had acupuncture last night which has relieved the symptoms so now i'm panicking and want them back lol.

Nice to meet you all :flower:


----------



## mommyB

Hey ladies! Got my BFP today! Expecting #3 around November 11th!


----------



## Dill

Congrats to you both! I expect to see a lot of you over the rest of the year! ;)

I have my appointment scheduled for the end of next month and chose to go with a midwife rather than one of the doctors there. Hubby and I are super excited!


----------



## Sunny27

Hello ladies, can I be your bump buddy as well? Just got my BFP 2/27 confirmed with beta. I have another beta today to be sure my hcg is doubling. My EDD is around 11/8/15.


----------



## Dill

Congratulations, and welcome! :hi:


----------



## lizzie78

Congratulations Sunny :)


----------



## jamiemcbride1

welshwarriors said:


> Hi there, I got my :bfp: last week and I'm due on the 2nd November :) this is also my 3rd baby. My son is 5 and my daughter is 3 :flower:

I got my :bfp: on the 1st March this is also my #3 I have 2 boys 5 + 3 &#128513;


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Jamie!!!! AFM, I went for my second beta on 3/2 and my hcg is doubling, however my progesterone dropped for 43.2 to 34. So she put me on supplement and I go back for a third beta on 3/4. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## nickielg

Hello ladies, I would love to join. Just got my BFP yesterday. My EDD is November 3rd. My first appt is on the 27th of this month, and I'm trying not to be stressed/freaked out. DH & I have been trying on and off since our loss in September 2013 with our first at 24 weeks. 

I feel like sometimes it can't be real, but I'm so tired and cranky, I know it is. haha. I just hope my little rainbow sticks. Cant wait to spend the next 9 months with y'all!


----------



## welshwarriors

Hi everybody, lots more people joining. Exciting stuff. I hardly got any symptoms except from heavy boobs, being constantly tired and feeling hungry a lot. Got my booking appointment with the midwife on the 24th March xx


----------



## Dill

Would you like to take some of my morning sickness? ;)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies.

Mind if I join you? It's nice to see some of you like me with 2 already, I have 2 DS, 8 and 2.

A bit about me... I have had 3 losses since Aug 2013, 1 which almost ended in a hysterectomy (Nov 2013)... they were able to save my uterus and I finally got the ok to try again in June 2014, miscarried again in August 2014, so my OH and I decided that we were done. I just gave away ALL of my stuff about 1 month ago.. seriously... 

Decided today to do a dollar store hpt... didn't think I'd actually see something... then OMG there it was... so went to the store to get a FRER and yup no doubt... 

Have any of you not told your OH/DH yet? I think I will wait as long as I can. Last time, I waited until 6 weeks... wanted to tell him before the u/s in case it was bad news, and it was bad news. But this time I'm going to try and hold off until I see the heartbeat. My OH is very sensitive and all of these losses have taken a real toll on him... not sure he could handle another..

Anyways I've babbled enough... I think I will make an apt next week once this sinks in... I will be high risk, so will have an u/s around 6 weeks...OMG!!! 

Lizzie fingers crossed for you, I don't know how you ladies going through IVF do it... you must be very strong!! 

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## Dill

Congratulations and hello, Kim! :hi:


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Dill :)

I can't stop looking at the test OMG... I'm sitting here trying to remember when my last cycle started... hahaha we only DTD 1 time.. and thought we were in the "safe" zone... I must have ovulated late lol sigh it's all good, we wanted a 3rd, it was always the plan... 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Dill

My sister's two youngest were both "one hit wonders" ... :rofl: It only takes one little swimmer to make the magic happen!

I am miserable and sicker than a dog today. Exhausted, nauseous, bloated... and still thrilled, of course. :D


----------



## klsltsp

One hit wonder... :rofl:

Sorry/glad you're feeling poor :)

I had a stomach bug last week, that only I caught... and one of the moms' at the bus stop said "you sure you're not pregnant" I said... nope no way..

My MS normally kicks in around 6 weeks... will see what happens this time... I need to enjoy some yummy food now while I still can :)


----------



## Dill

Yeah, I've always heard that the nausea tends to hit at about 6 weeks and last through 10-12. I didn't have this sort of nausea with the twins I lost last year until 6-8 weeks or so. This is insane!


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats klsltsp!!! I wanted to wait but as soon as he walked thru the door I blurted it out and was jumping up and down. We've been trying for almost 2years without a positive. However I do understand why you would want to wait.

Dill :haha: One hit wonder!!!


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Kim :hi: I can understand you worrying about telling Dh after everything you have been through. I know it's not the same but I tested positive for over a week before telling Dh as I was worried about another chemical pregnancy as I didn't want to get his hopes up. Whatever you decide I'm sure it will be the right thing!


----------



## klsltsp

Wow sunny I am soo happy for you. You both must be excited. If I was in the same situation I too would have blurted it out :)

Lizzie I waited a week last time too... afraid of another chemical so I totally understand... If I could stick my head in the sand for a few weeks I would .. but because of my history they need to see me ASAP. .. but I need to wrap my head around it..

For me it's because I had a really rare ectopic pregnancy. The baby implanted on my c section scar.. 1 in a few million chance...so the need to check where baby has implanted if it's near my scar I need to terminate since it is potentially life threatening for both me and baby...


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I'm still testing too I just can't believe it still to think this time February I had my 1st withdrawal bleed after stopping the pill and now we're having #3 so exciting I've a docs app for mon 16th to get confirmation and booked into the hosp to get a date for 1st scan which prob won't be till the end of April xxxx

How is everyone ? I haven't been sick yet just feeling a little nausea I'm soo majorly bloated I look about 4 months never mind 4 weeks lol xxx


----------



## Sunny27

I'm doing pretty good not many symptoms, only tiredness and I'm so gassy. I had another beta today so hoping for more good news this evening.


----------



## Dill

jamie, I hear ya on the bloat! My nurse told me that once the bloat stops, I'll start getting my bump shortly after... so I am pretty much stuck with tight jeans from here on out!

Nausea is MUCH better today. Had my worst bout yet this morning, but it passed quickly, so I'm feeling pretty good. Food cravings and minor fatigue.


----------



## welshwarriors

Hi everybody :)

We told my mum at the weekend and she's super excited :) we already made plans how we squeeze everybody into our house. I've got a whole summer of DIY ahead of me lol 
I took my last clearblue digi test on Monday and it said pregnant 3+ so it's spot on :) 

I've already been looking at babynames but it's getting kinda hard now. I've got a Joseph Diethelm and a Charlotte Hailey already. We quite like traditional names which also can be pronounced and sound nice in German as well as in English? Urgh!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies :)

Welsh glad your mom was so happy :) funny since I haven't even told my OH yet :haha: I'm going to be having an u/s between 5 and 6 weeks, (I'm 4w 1 d) today, so I'm going to try and wait until then and then show him the pic after a good u/s!! the last 2 early u/s's that I've had have been bad news... so I am really dreading this but I have to tell you that I am feeling much more positive this time, my tests are dark and I'm starting to feel nauseous already!

As for names, if it's a girl we have a name already from last time, if it's another boy.. well he may remain nameless lol we had such a hard time with a boys name last time, it took us 4 weeks 20 names each every night and we only agreed on 1 name... my two son's names are Logan and Cameron.

Question for you ladies... at what point do you stop testing :) I'm tempted to try a weeks indicator, but I'm petrified because last time I never got past 1 - 2 weeks... my FRER's are darker than the were last time so I'm hoping it's higher... I know I have to call my docs office.. probably will next week.. although I know that I should do it now because March break is coming up and they may need a week or two to schedule me in.

Sunny how was your beta?

Chat soon :)

Kim


----------



## lizzie78

Hmm tough one that. I have stopped testing as I was driving myself crazy about how dark or not dark my lines were compared to everyone elses. I did a conception indicator and it said 1-2 weeks but i was at the start of 2-3 weeks so that has scared me. I'm trying to get up the nerve to test tomorrow morning actually to try and reassure myself that I do still have a bean on board. This is so hard!


----------



## Sunny27

The beta came back good and my progesterone went up from 34.9 to 39.5. I tested for the first three days. On the third day I took a weeks indicator that said 1-2 weeks. I read that the weeks indicator counts fetus age and not gestation. I am going to take another weeks indicator when I am 6 or 7 weeks. That will be my last test.


----------



## xLottiex

Heyyyy girls

I know a few of you from the TWW & TTC forums 

I think I'm due 13th November, so id love to join! Got my BFP on Monday 2nd. First baby! :happydance:

My symptoms started at 5dpo just super bloated and super full boobs (Sore at the sides) ..oh man Im dreading the nausea and morning sickness!


----------



## xLottiex

You know people have "March Marshmallows" and "October Owls"..... any ideas for November babies??? Hehe :haha:


----------



## Dill

The other thread for November is November Sweet Potatoes ... :rofl:

I stopped testing at 12dpo, though I did sneak in one last set around 16dpo (I think) so I could get my 2-3 weeks on the digi and make sure everything was going fine since I'd made it through my expected AF date. :D I may do ONE LAST DIGI next week to see if I can get my 3+ weeks.


----------



## klsltsp

Welcome Lotie :)

Well I just caved and did a digi :) it said 2-3 weeks!!! ahh I'm sooo happy.:happydance:

I'm not 100% how far along that I am .. but we only DTD 1 time.. Feb 18... So I'm guessing my due date is Nov 10/11.

I'm too afraid just yet to make a ticker or change my status to expecting... 

Sunny congrats on the betas!! i am tempted to call and ask my doctor to do some betas, but I know that he's not big on that... he just wants the u/s to see where baby has implanted... that's all that really matters.. 

Anyways back to work :)

Hope that you're all having a great day being pregnant!!

Kim


----------



## Dill

Congrats, tsp! I know how you feel. It took me a while before I had the courage to update, and even then, I still counted myself as in the TWW until I'd safely passed my expected AF date!!!

I'd guess a little later for your EDD, but if you know the date you had your LMP, you can calculate from there! :)


----------



## Sunny27

Welcome Lottie!!!!:wave:

Super excited. Just scheduled my first appt. 3/18/15


----------



## Lozzielaula

Been a lot of fun catching up on the posts! Hello to anyone new since I last posted :D 

I've finally finished nightshift for this week, not back to work until next thursday so OH and I are planning to do some redecorating.

As for the talk of baby names, I am struggling for boys names! We've already agreed on a few girls names that we like, our favourite is Lillian which we'd shorten to Lily. 

My symptoms have eased off a bit today, just some minor aches and pains around my hips and a lot of hunger. Stuffed my face overnight as well, my coworkers even made comments :blush:

Dill, I'll be doing one last digi next week too, you should totally do it to get the 3+ with me :happydance:

Kim, I cant believe you havent told OH yet, I have way less self control than you! I pretty much shoved the test in his face and went 'DO YOU SEE A SECOND LINE?!' He didnt even realise it was a pg test at first, he was so confused :rofl:

xx


----------



## Dill

Yes! What date are you POAS, Lozzie? I was thinking Monday, since that'll put me a week from when I got my 2-3, but I'm iffy on it.


----------



## klsltsp

lozzie yeah.. I'm crazy.. OH has no idea!! we had decided to stop, but he makes comments all the time and I know he'll be happy, I want to be sure it's all good. 

I finally called my doc today, talked to the nurse, :) she's going to talk to my doc tomorrow and call me back with my u/s apt. She said that they don't do u/s until 7 weeks... I told her that if he is okay with me waiting until 7 weeks that's find, but I'm pretty sure he'll want it sooner. She said she'd talk to him and get back to me, so at least I should know tomorrow how much longer I need to keep this secret :)

Dill I think that I will do another digi on Monday... I know a little risky but going to do it anywhere and try to not be too disappointed if it's still 2-3.

Lozie we'll have the same problem with boys names.. chances are this is boy #3... just hoping not twin boys :)


----------



## Lozzielaula

Let's do it on Monday then :D that'll use up my last digi test! xx


----------



## Dill

Alright, Monday digi buddies! *fistbump* :D


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey all, mind if I join in? 

Well I did things in a different order than you guys I think. I accidentky bought a digi when in a rush at the store , only 12dpo, but it said yes! So I was surprised, I only took that one test and then went to the dr today to have if confirmed! My edd is nov 1. Waiting for a dating to scan to have that date confirmed.


----------



## xLottiex

Dill I see where you're coming from with the digis, why not have a complete set hehe :haha:

I tested with a digi at 10 or 11dpo and it said not pregnant (when all the others, even ics were pos) so now im 14dpo ill be buying another soon, hoping for 2-3weeks! :happydance:

Sunny how exciting! AF would be due today, so if I get through today with no signs I'll be booking a drs appointment tonight!

klsltsp I Od 20th feb so im 4 weeks today, due 13th nov. So you could be 2 days ahead of me, so 4w2d and due 11th nov  

LOL lozzie my OH was like "i dont see a line.... isnt it supposed to be darker or as dark as the other line?" doh! he was thinking OPK :haha: bless! I was like no!!!! THERES A 2ND LINE IM PREGNANT!!!

My OH is loving my water balloon boobs! They have doubled in size haha :haha:


----------



## Twag

:hi: can I join I just got my :bfp: and I am due 6th November with baby #2 

Was a bit of a shock as we only dtd once this cycle so DH now thinks he has super sperm :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

Lottie thanks I had figured the same..

Tag welcome . And yeah men they love thinking that they have super sperms. . Mine jokes that he just sneezes on me...we only did 1 time this month too.. I think Dill said it best -one hit wonder lol

I actually did NOT poas this morning lol waiting to hear from my doc...

Welcome crazy Catalady :) 

So excited/scared for Monday. . Eek!!!

Hope everyone has a good day and weekend.

I am planning on taking the kids sledding.. think that's ok? .. going to try and not actually sled myself. ..

Kim


----------



## Sunny27

Welcome Ladies!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies..

Just heard from my doc... u/s is booked for 24 March. I will be 7 weeks, they wanted it to be when I was 6 weeks but my doc is away the week before.. so now I have to wait. HOpefully all is good and there will be no issues. Just a little stressful since if the baby is on my scar I will need to terminate and it will suck if that happens after 7 weeks when the heart will be already beating...

Kim


----------



## Lozzielaula

Kim, my first ultrasound is the 24th as well! I'll also be just over 7 weeks. Still feels like ages away though :haha: xx


----------



## klsltsp

Yeah Lozzie!! we can wait together... seems like FOREVER away.. especially since I am trying not to tell my OH until after the u/s.....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've joined a few November threads so recognise a few of you. Hi to all the ladies I haven't met yet. Xx
I am probably due about the 4th with baby#4. Xx


----------



## xLottiex

Got this made over on the graphic requests thread/page by a lovely woman who has also done team pink/blue/yellow for us all... how amazing!! 

Thread starter xboo84x - There are some instructions on how to put it on the first page of this thread if people want to use it?? Im not great with computery stuff so hope her instructions make sense to you!!

Hope you all like it!

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/November-SP_zpsduboscnz.gif


----------



## crazycatlady5

My first ultrasound is booked for next Thursday already! I could've even had Tuesday, I wonder if they book it sooner in Canada or something? Seems way sooner than you guys..


----------



## klsltsp

hey crazycatlady, lucky you!! how far along will you be at the ultrasound? I'm in Canada too, we get a dating ultrasound normally around 8 weeks then the 12 week. Where are in Canada are you?


----------



## crazycatlady5

BC. Oh really? Maybe I just get mine early then because my dr wasn't super sure how far along I am because my last period was only two days.

My first dr apt at the maternity clinic is at 8 weeks though.

Where in Canada are you?


----------



## Twag

I have to wait until 12 weeks sucks :(


----------



## Lozzielaula

Had an interesting day today! Couldnt move for nausea this morning, then I was ravenously hungry for indian food this afternoon. Then I ended up taking myself to the minor injuries unit because I realised I'd dislocated my pinkie finger when I knocked it yesterday! I'm all strapped up and have to go back in the morning to be xrayed and have it reset... I'm assuming a small xray to my hand isnt going to do any damage for baby? Cause I havent had an xray in a long time and dont intend on having too many more. xx


----------



## Dill

I think a hand x-ray should be fine. They might make you wear one of those lead vests to be sure. :)

Currently miserable from a stubborn migraine, nausea, and food aversion. Managed to get in a very light workout. I don't trust my clumsy self with the workout I was doing (too much jumping, anyway) so I've scaled back a lot.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh no! Just make sure you tell them you're pregnant, I'm sure it's fine.

My cold seems a touch better but still going. I bought a Vicks vapoinhaler, pharmacist oked it. That helps with stuffiness momentarily.., but I have a headache too and I know tylonel is safe but I'm still trying to take it sparingly. 

I think the exhaustion stage is setting in. I was out doing errands earlier and now all I want to do is lie on the couch!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Hope that you're all doing well. Sorry I didn't update over the weekend, it's hard since I haven't told oH yet :) LOL

crazycatlady, I'm in Ontario, I always have gotten an early dating scan since I have a short cycle (21-23 days) but most people here only get the 12 week and the 20 week, unless you are high risk or have a history or loss then it's more frequent. Hope that you are feeling better soon!

Lozzi ouch for your hand!! Same I would say just tell them that your preggo hope that you're having a better day!!

Dill I hope that migraine is gone for you soon!! I am a migraine sufferer too, although I seemed to have outgrown them, haven't had any since my early 20's. But I remember with my first pregnancy the doc said that some women's migraines get worse in pregnancy, most get better, and some stay about the same.. hope that yours get better!!

AFM well still pregnant so that's good :) finally put together a ticker... brave of me.. lol did another digi today, still 2 - 3 weeks, but I expected that I'm only 4w+5days... will try another on wednesday. I did do another FRER because I'm crazy and the test line was waaay darker than the control line, so I'm happy with that.

Hope you all have a great day.

Kim


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies, I tested again last night with a digital and got 3+ weeks, so excited. How's everyone else doing? Has anyone else tested again?
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## klsltsp

awesome sunny!!! congrats!

we posted at the same time... I still got 2-3 weeks. boooo but only 4 w 5day.. will try again wednesday :) my FRER last night and it was great.. here's my progression, the bottom one, march 8 one I took last night..
 



Attached Files:







20150309_100338-2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lozzielaula

I got my 3 weeks today :cloud9: and my finger is back in the right place again so things are good today :haha:

xx
 



Attached Files:







20150309_154205.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dill

Also got my 3+ weeks this morning! Such a relief! I had a nightmare last night that I POAS and got an error message telling me to "refer to the handbook" -- and I looked up the error code, and it meant that I was testing at something like 6-7 days pregnant and was likely miscarrying. :( I woke up in the middle of the night and laid there a good several minutes before I realized it was a dream!


----------



## xLottiex

Lozzielaula said:


> Had an interesting day today! Couldnt move for nausea this morning, then I was ravenously hungry for indian food this afternoon. Then I ended up taking myself to the minor injuries unit because I realised I'd dislocated my pinkie finger when I knocked it yesterday! I'm all strapped up and have to go back in the morning to be xrayed and have it reset... I'm assuming a small xray to my hand isnt going to do any damage for baby? Cause I havent had an xray in a long time and dont intend on having too many more. xx

Im a radiographer (xray tech), just tell them you're pregnant and they will either say its fine or they will put a lead apron on you. It sounds like you need the xray.. and the radiation dose will be very small for your little finger! So dont worry


----------



## littlesteph

November here too, 3rd baby and very much a surprise. due around the 11th I think.


----------



## jamiemcbride1

6 weeks today .. have doctors tomorrow morning so she can refer me to the hospital then just have to wait between 10 - 12 weeks for 1st scan which should come threw the post in the next few weeks any bump picked :) we Shud start a November bump thread :) xxx


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Bump pictures I mean sorry stupid phone xxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

My name is Catherine, I am 37 and live in greater Manchester uk. Pregnant with baby number 7 due November 16th.

Looking for bump buddies to share this magical journey with xx


----------



## Sunny27

Welcome bluecathy!!!


----------



## Sunny27

Had my first appt today and was able to see the heartbeat. It was so exciting. I have another appt in 3 weeks for another u/s. How are you ladies doing, any updates?


----------



## Emiilypari

My name is Emily I am 21. Had a miscarriage in January, now currently 6 weeks pregnant :) due in November. Looking for buddies to share the journey with :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Hello everyone. I am cautiously asking to join the November group. My EDD is November 24th so I am still very early on. This is our 10th child and I will be 39 in May. I had my betas drawn and they look like this:
13dpo - 106
15dpo - 295

I plan on catching up with everything on this thread sometime today.


----------



## Sunny27

Welcome Emily and Wantabelly!


----------



## lisababe5

Hi I'm due in November. Hello all November mums &#128515;


----------



## babe_666_

Hey all... im due nov 24... 
Ill pop back asap to introduce myself properly


----------



## J00LS

Heya, I'm 6 weeks today, due on 19th November with baby number 3 :happydance:


----------



## welshwarriors

Hi everybody, how you all feeling?! Had a midwife app 2 weeks ago and they booked ,e in for an early scan because I wasn't sure about my last period. That scan is now on Thursday, I'm so excited to see our little bean xx


----------



## Sunny27

So far so good for me. I have my second scan on tomorrow.


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all due 23/11/15 xxxx


----------



## shortcakes21

Hello ladies... due Nov 20th here. Just had confirmation blood work yesterday and going back tomorrow to check numbers. Already feeling it! This will be my first conceived with Clomid and Metformin!


----------



## Jox

Shortcakes, this November thread is for Nov 2015. Last post b4 urs was April 15. If u go into pregnancy groups and discussions we have a November thread over there xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

opps wrong thread! just kidding!


----------

